
U.S. stock futures plunge, hit limit down - deanmoriarty
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/us-stock-futures-plunge-hit-limit-down-2020-03-22?mod=home-page
======
deanmoriarty
Happening again for the nth time this month... another -10% tomorrow is
likely.

It is getting harder and harder for me to stay in the market, I don’t think
the investors have fully realized how crazy it is going to be, and the more it
starts hitting home, the more they “price in” the situation by selling and
causing another 10% drop every time, even if the growth curve has been
predicted for weeks this would happen exactly the way it’s happening...

I am down 30% and I have everything in the stock market, expect 2 years of
living expenses. This sucks so bad it’s painful.

